# Sticky  Polk Audio Atrium 5 Speakers (Pair, White)



## Reviews Bot

*Polk Audio Atrium 5 Speakers (Pair, White)*

*Description:*
First introduced in 2002, the outdoor Atrium Series set a new standard not only for build quality, but sonic performance, too. But we couldn't leave well enough alone. Not only does our new, refined Atrium Series offer better sonic performance and easier install/mounting options, the series also exceeds the standard military specification weather tests, setting a new standard for rugged outdoor durability under our own more rigorous weatherproofing certification program. The results are a pure joy to listen to. So that wherever you put your Atrium speakers-by a pool, on a deck or in a sunroom, you can be confident they'll deliver great sound year round.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Polk Audio*EAN*0747192118822*Feature*Atrium Series Speakers exceed baseline industrial and military specifications for environmental endurance
Anodized Aluminum Tweeter Domes with Rubber Surrounds are absolutely immune to the elements, provide the smooth
Newly designed tweeter phase cap smoothes the frequency response from 12KHz up to 20kHz, the last audible octave.
Broad Coverage Baffle Design adapted and applied from our current Atrium design but a more steeply-angled baffle design
Speed-Lock Mounting System for easy, safe one-handed installations even in difficult locations.*Item Height*10.25 inches*Item Length*7.75 inches*Item Width*6.75 inches*Label*Polk Audio*Manufacturer*Polk Audio*MPN*AM5088-A|4*Package Height*9.5 inches*Package Length*18.25 inches*Package Weight*11.8 pounds*Package Width*12.1 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*AM5088-A|4*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Polk Audio*SKU*POLATRIUM5WH*Studio*Polk Audio*Title*Polk Audio Atrium 5 Speakers (Pair, White)*UPC*747192118822*UPCList - UPCListElement*747192118822*Item Weight*4.6 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*POLKATRIUM5W
AM5088-A
PLKAM5088A*Model*AM5088-A|4*Color*White*Department*Electronics*Warranty*2 years parts and labor


----------

